# Do you call your dog by his given name or...?



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm just curious am I the only one who calls my dogs everything but... their names. for example

I call Reef; Sir, Handsome, Reef A Roni, Mr.. 

I call Sandy; Wallace, Monkey, Midget, Sue, doodle do
and 
Sasha; puppy, princess, Louise

What do you guys call your babies? and do you ever laugh at the names and think what the heck?


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

You're not alone! I call Koda: Stinker, kid, bugaboo, bug, fuzzbutt, goose, etc.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

We call my mom's spaniel (named Contessa and whose house name is _supposed_ to be Tessy: booger, coco puff, fuzz butt, Tessy Wessy, booger butt, munchkin, lover bug, and the ever affectionate PITA, lol.

I know they SOUND derogatory but really, they are said with love!  She responds to all of them. She knows when we are calling her over for snuggles and treats, spoiled little booger butt.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My guys all have second names!
Eli - became Elijah, which became Ja, and also became Eli Ja Williams, which was shortened to Bill. He likes being called Bill lol. 
Riot - baby bad, shortened to Bad. She responds very well when you call her Bad.
Sweetie - Pie and Tweety Pie
Evie - I call her a tart sometimes but mostly I spell her name, it has a nice ring to it. e-v-i-e!
Cajun - spicy dawg, or mostly 'omg dog stop running!'


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I call Lyka fatty fat because I've let her get fat . My oldest son calls her Licka to be a jerk. In times of frustration her name becomes "Jesus" 

Berlin is Lenny Lin, and when I'm feeling extra lazy, it's just Lin. Lately it's been poor pup or poor little guy. He never responds to any of it though, so if he makes it, I may need to rethink the name or leave it up to however I rehome him with.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We were just talking about this

Misty knows Misty furball and pretty girl
Tannor knows tan tan and Tannor Alexander
Robyn knows Robs and Red Robyn
Midnite knows Mid and Big Brown Eyes
Brennan knows Bren Bren, Brennan Michael, Sunshine, and puppy(he gets into everything and I couldn't get his name out fast enough). The other day I called him Brian(have no clue where that came from)
Batman goes by Bat quite a bit
Apollo knows pow pow.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Brando answers to Bubba, Bub, Buddy and Handsome.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe answers to "Dumbass" and my husband calls Coda the Cat "Little Dumbass" 

Singe also answers to "Singe-a-licious" "Bubba" "Bubs" "Hey you" "Mister Man"


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newliebug, buggie, bubbi, buddy, toto, sweet boy, big boy, good boy and when I'm really being silly, wiener schnitzel...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Goodness. I use all sorts of nick names, monster, Bix, beans, floppy yellow dog, snuggle face, jerk head, yellow head, knucklehead, no no bad dog no, dork, handsome, whatever comes out if my mouth really.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sebastian responds to Bash, Bashi, Bashi Boy, Bash Bash, Bash Man, Basharooney, Buddy, Bastian, Sebash and my personal favorite... Turkey.

Roxy responds to Rox, Roxy Girl, Rox-a-roni and pretty girl.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro gets Good Boy, Sweetheart, and Darling.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Leo, when naughty, is Leonard (Hofstadter)or stink-bug. When he is at camp, they know to call him Leonard when naughty so when I pick him up, I ask if he was Leo or Leonard today? Most of the time, a Leo-day!!  Shane is Shaney and Ye Ole Fellow.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I really only call Shadow by her name if she's in trouble or training. I still call her Lucy sometimes, but mostly she's Puka-like the shell-, Punkin', Punkin Pie or Punk, sometimes Boo or Baby, Lovely, Mini Mutt, Monkey and on a fairly regular basis ' You little witch!'

When Bud came to me his name was Demon, I forbid that name to ever be used again, but it remains his registered name. He gets mostly Spud, Big Guy and Handsome, sometimes Jackass and regularly Loverboy or Cuddles.

Saboteur was always Sabi or Sabs, but also Babygirl, Lady, Burr or Burbur-because when he was little my son called her Saberter-, my mom call her Sabatha, and often she was Beauty or Angel.

Really? It's a wonder they know their names at all


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

I call my puppy by her name, but my other dog Axel, is called many other things. Such as wolfdog, direwolf, king, cj, Ahkol and much more. He responds to call names as well.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear responds to jerkface, dummy (so clumsy and happy, often running into walls) and Bear-Bear. "hey" or "eh" might be in there as well lol.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

newlie said:


> Newliebug, buggie, bubbi, buddy, toto, sweet boy, big boy, good boy and when I'm really being silly, wiener schnitzel...


 
Forgot Mr. Ears


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

These are all so funny. I'm glad I'm not the only one. 
Love reading all the crazy names we can create.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

All my animals have a slew of names to go with their given names ... Sometimes I wonder if they even REMEMBER their given names  Just a sampling of each animals nicknames..

Ruger - Ru, Ru Muffin, Muffin, Foo, Arugula, Pooey (affectionately given to him when he was a wee puppy and would be covered in poop when we'd get home LOL), Poo-Roo, Pooger, Ruza Roo, and I'm sure there are more LOL.

Jasmine - Scoob, Doosker Boo, Scooby Doo, Jas.

Gnat - Bratalie, Muss, Fustafer, Fussy Mussy, Minimus (her "latin name" - Gnatimus Minimus), Brat, Fuss.

Nero - Roz, Sweet Boy, Nerosley.

Neko - Squeek, Squeeky, Beebz, Beebalicious.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoby Baloney or simply Baloney, Fuzz Nut, Bone Head, Hob [long o]. Buddy Bud Bud, Hoby Wan, Washin' Machine Hoby, Happy Hurdle Hoop Hopping Hoby, and of course Hoby Boy


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Red - crazyface, his name drawn out (like Rey-uhd), Redly, buddy, buh buh
Willie - crazy old man, Wilson, Prince William, Willie boo boo, pooper (since he's old and can't control his bowels like he used to, but we say it lovingly!)
Daisy (cat) - Daisy Mae, I also like to sing the Daisy Sour Cream jingle to her


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This is seriously the best thread I've read in a long time. It makes me feel slightly less crazy.

Jackie turned into Jackpot, which turned into Potsie. She answered to "Potsie" for years.

Roxy responds better to "Nugget" than her given name.

Tica responds to Shep, Squeaker, and is also referred to as McFlopperson.

Ayla also responds to Princess Wobbles.

At least we're all the same brand of psycho.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I call Sinister ~ Sin, Sinny, Sinner, Sinister Black, Sinister Boy, Big Sinny, Handsome, My Prince, The Prince of Darkness and Little Sister when he's being dramatic.

I call Draven ~ Draven Pup, Draven Malfoy, Pitty, Pitty Pup, Little Pup, My Pup, Spotted Beast, The Little Prince and Speckled Fart because he likes to fart.

I call Wicked ~ Boo, Wicked Minerva Lucifer Lawler, Wick, Wicky, Wicky Woo, Boo Boo and Boo Boo Kitty.

I call Mayhem ~ Sweet Baby Mayhem, Peanut Butter Baby, Mayhammer, Baby Peanut, May May, Mommy's Little Mayhammer and Sweet Mammerjammer.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I forgot to mention some of Roxy's nicknames... Wiggle Butt and Little Dog. Some of your nicknames have me cracking up.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention Wicked's best names!!!! Dooty Booty and Dootus Beast!!!!! The story behind those names are both hilarious and disgusting.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been calling my dog "Bro" recently on account of the Meathead Rob Lowe from the direct tv commercials. I also call him "Major Bro" or "Bro Face". I just can't stop saying bro now :crazy:


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

HAHAHAHA

I've been cracking up all day. Its funny how we all do it! I didnt have a clue. I thought I was just the crazy dog lady . :laugh:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik (GSD) .. I hardly ever call him by his name. I usually say "Bug" or "Booger", "Puppers" and I still refer to him as "The Puppy" even tho he's 2 now.

Rai Li (Shih Tzu) - Rai Li, Boo (his main call name now), Rai Li Boo, Boo-Boo, Old Man ... ugh and my husband calls him Pee-Pee Dog because he's 15 1/2 and is losing some of his house training. I refer to him as "The Old Man".

Sienna (my Persian) is mostly Sien-Sien and Missy Kit-Kit. I will also call her Meow-Meow occasionally. My husband (who apparently has a theme) calls her "Pee-Pee Cat" because when stressed she will very rarely potty outside the litter box.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

For obedience commands, or if they're attempting to be naughty dogs, I use their command name, Nara, Paw Paw, Beowulf or Kaze.

For just typical conversation, I have multiple loving nicknames for them, all of which they seem to understand without confusion, and that I'm referring to them directly and individually.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

1) Registered name Gallagher
Call name Guy
Also answered to "G" or Geser.

2) Registered name Donner
Call name Donner
Also answered to; Don, "D" 

3) Registered name Risen Star
Call name Star
Also answered to Poot.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Registered name: Charly
Full name: Commander Charly Titan
Most common call name: Titan
Frequently responds to: Diva, Diva dog, Titina, Titanic, Bubba, Goob, Dork, Nerd, Buddy, Crazy, and well I'm sure there's more that I call every so often.. :rofl:
Husband calls him: Puppy! in the most adorabe manly voice of course


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie : moo, goose, mayziebear, nootz, my little one, old girl, baby girl, plushy bear

Bruno : my big one, brown bear, bruin, boono


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Chloe seems to respond most quickly when I call her "horsey". Oops.  My dad always said she was a horse, so I started calling her "horsey". Lately, I've been purposely calling her "Chloe", so she doesn't forget her name.  I also call her "bear-bear", which was originally "Chlo-Chlo-Bear".


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Cyclone is also known as "chicklesbone" which derived from my husband saying he had the bones of a chicken. 

Aslan cat became Fuzzy, Fuzzmeister, and El Hefe

Cleo cat... don't think I can say her nicknames on here... family board (think attention seeking creature)

Gunther is Baby Gunther, Moose, Fuzz Butt, Shnugglebunny, bosefis, and many more.


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

My Blue Heeler, her name is Samantha. We call her Sam. 

My GSD, his name is Axel. We call him Axe. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

I am late to the party but can I play along. LOL

Rudy AKA 2-D, Patootie, Dude, Monkey, Handsome
Paige AKA Pigeon, Pidge, Paigey-poo, black bird, the road runner
Lola AKA Lolabelle, Lu, LuLu, Loopy, Louie, Hula Hoop, Witch, Little white dog, 
Menace 

All my past dogs have had multiple names too.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a VERY lengthy list of nicknames for all of my pets (seriously.. I have about 50 just for my cat, Scamper) but usually I only refer to her as "Butters" when I'm trying to call her over or get her attention.

Otherwise I just use her "alternative" names for fun. lol. Some of them include: Butt Butt, Booty, Boods, Monkey, Chunky Monkey, Monkey Lady (pronounced lay-dehhh, with a funny voice), Slime, Slimey Lady, Teddy, Teddy Puppy, etc.


----------



## Austin R. (Aug 3, 2015)

Ghost listens to jackass and *******, my mom called him boo


----------



## Kane's World (Mar 24, 2015)

Kane is Cap'n Crunch, Frankenshtein, Von Schtinkinweenie...the last two in a very bad German accent, lol.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

The most common nickname at our house is Dog. (And yes we capitalize it in text messages and emails concerning Dog.)

Also: Pup, Puppers, PuppyGirl, and [Name]-inator (like Terminator), which in turn became [Name]-inator-Gator and then Gator.


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

Amina gets shortened to Mina. Sometimes we call her "A mean a dog" with an Italian (think Mario Brothers) accent.


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

Rommel has many nicknames. Handsome pansom (this also applies to my sweetie) Hund, Hund fish, Hund fishy, Hund-a-mus, rommy, rom rom, large dog, hey you, sniffer mcsnifferton.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Given name: Mishka.... but we mostly call him Mish-Mash (mixed breed of who knows what in him, lol)


----------



## GIZERGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

? mostly every one calls their dogs different names. Dogs usually respond to that name cuz u use the same tone when u call his real name ???


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus has several names.

Gus - Me
Butthead - Me
Gusssssss - my son
Gus Bus - my daughter
Goofy - my daughter


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tilden... T, Tilds, T-boy, Teebs, Son

Keystone... Keys, KiKi, Keeks, K-man, Little one

They also both respond to Dude, Boys & Guys


----------



## Schwee (Aug 22, 2015)

Faith....eventually turned into sweet baby, schwee, schweebaba, baby, baba, little one, infant, stinky, stink stink, tink, tonk.... and the list goes on

but she knows all her nicknames and will respond to every single one of them every time! hahaha


----------



## kbcrking (Feb 2, 2013)

Kobe - answers to kob, kober, koberson, bubba, kitty, furmaster, and The Security System. When he was a puppy, everytime we saw another dog or a stranger, I would say “easy...”. Now he instantly goes on alert anytime we say “easy“


----------

